# shopmade fly cutter



## Shackelchevy77 (Nov 29, 2012)

any one have blueprints on a fly cutter i can make to fit a R8 3/8 holder


----------



## DMS (Nov 29, 2012)

This one is for a 1/2" shank, but you should be able to reduce the shank to 3/8" without an issue.

[thread]2031[/thread]


----------



## Kendrick (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I was also looking to make one for my sherline mill (3/8).


----------



## FutureMachinist_ (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey I recently made a fly cutter at school but it has a 3/4 shank. Would you be interested in looking at the blueprint?


----------

